# HORRIBLE COLONOSCOPY!



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,I had a colonoscopy on thursday which was the most painful experience of my life! The prep was pretty much what I expected but thought with the sedation and pain relief for the actual procedure would be a breeze.They wheeled me in and started the first part by blowing the wind up which was a little uncomfortable but fine. I was even watching on the screen and joking that I needed some popcorn!. Then when they got to the bend of the intestine and I felt awful pain, I heard them talking about a loop and a twist but I was in so much pain they had to hold me down.They got past that bit and when they got to the next turning it was even worse than before. They said they were going to stop because they couldn't go any further.After the procedure they said that everything looked fine and I haD a bit of a loopy colon but a lot of people do.My question is why did it hurt so much when they got to the turn if nothing was wrong and I had full pain relief? They wouldn't really go into detail about the procedure and said to wait on the biopsy results and see my consultant in 6 weeks time!Im pretty scared and confused about this, please would someone reply with any ideas or words of wisdom.I'm also really sorry if anyone is due a colonoscopy and I have scared them that was not my intention but I don't know where else to turn as the medical staff won't go into detail.Many Thanks


----------



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone? any ideas?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone needs a different amount of pain medication. What is enough for most people might not be enough for you.Occasionally someone gets pain during the proceedure. It is not diagnositic for any particular GI problem.Lots of people have extra bendy colons. Sometimes bad enough they can't do the whole colonoscopy. Doesn't really mean anything other than you have a loopier than usual colon.K.


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

My colonoscopy was very painful as well. They had to stop and give me more medication at one point. The results were clear in the end. I assumed it was painful during the biopsy portion but I can't be sure. I bet you didn't have enough pain medication and I'm sure you'll be fine. Take care!Rick


----------



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hubby had a painful one but mine was a breeze (erm, no pun intended!. I didnt feel anything but the doc said I was talking up a storm.I am sorry you were in pain =(


----------

